# FB boer auctions in nor cal?



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

Does anyone know of any FB registered boer auctions in central/ nor cal???
Im looking for a buck and a doe and havent had to much luck going to breeders.
Thanks Robert in Sac


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm sure that breeders' goats will be kidding out soon. Maybe you can try talking to them in April to see if they have any older does that they are going to replace with her offspring. Just keep looking, I'm sure something will show up. :thumbup:


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

There will be some auctions later this spring in Washington and one in the fall in Idaho. What exactly are you looking for? price?


----------



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

*boer*

im looking for a boer doe and buck about $500ea. When to goat education day last year but wasnt ready to buy, They had good bucks and does in that range. All the breederes i have been to had not had animals that dont even compare in that price range to what we saw at the auction. I wont buy from breederes anymore they ask top dollar for alot of animals not up to snuff.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Are you looking for show doe and buck or a breeding pair?


----------



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

hopefully show quality breeding stock. not looking for a pair, just want another 2 goats and my does are almost a year now so ill need a buck


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

There will be some auctions down your way this spring. J and J Livestock, White Rail Ranch, HJ Boer Goats, and Correia Livestock all consign to online and live auctions and are all in your area.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am from Corning Ca near Chico and redding if interested, I just had babies hit the ground. We have had buyers from that area.
Here is my website.
http://tothboergoats.com/


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Keep an eye on boergoats.com - in the middle column are sale catalogs. They do a sale in Stockton I know in the fall but I think there's one in the spring too - great breeding stock to be had there. 

I think the fall one is called West Coast Alliance sale but I don't remember the other one ...


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Just an update on this thread - the West Coast Alliance sale is in Stockton, California on April 20th. The catalog will be posted on boergoats.com. Not sure which breeders are going to be there, but I went last year and there were a lot of very nice animals.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

be sure to check out Toth's site I really like what she has locally for you.


----------

